# Getting a sample out of a 1 gallon jug



## BobF (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry if this has been answered - I searched and didn't find an answer ...

I'm just starting with 1 gallon batches. I made a trip over the weekend to a town with a local supply shop. I bought 6 1 gallon jugs and other goodies. 

I tried a wine thief in one of the jugs and it fit fine, so I added it the box of goodies.

When I got home, I tried the thief again and this time it didn't fit! I tried them all, it fits 2 out of 6.

So, what do you use with 1 gallon jugs to get samples without making a mess?


----------



## St Allie (Aug 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum Bob,

Get yourself a length of tubing from the hardware store.. 5mm bore will do the trick quite nicely for you.


Allie


----------



## BobF (Aug 17, 2009)

St Allie said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum Bob,
> 
> Get yourself a length of tubing from the hardware store.. 5mm bore will do the trick quite nicely for you.
> 
> ...



Way too easy to think of without being told 

Thanks!


----------



## St Allie (Aug 17, 2009)

hehehhehe..

always happy to help!

Allie


----------



## MJOl (Aug 17, 2009)

BobF said:


> Sorry if this has been answered - I searched and didn't find an answer ...
> 
> I'm just starting with 1 gallon batches. I made a trip over the weekend to a town with a local supply shop. I bought 6 1 gallon jugs and other goodies.
> 
> ...


I use a turkey baster that is ONLY for that purpose! Cheap plastic one.


----------



## BobF (Aug 17, 2009)

MJOl said:


> I use a turkey baster that is ONLY for that purpose! Cheap plastic one.



Another great idea - thanks!


----------



## granda (Aug 17, 2009)

i use a syringe and plastic tubeing with an attachment for the syringe ask a doctor they may be able to get you one or just go with st allies idea its easier


----------



## smurfe (Aug 18, 2009)

There are different sized wine thief's. I have 3 that are all different. One is the wine thief/test Jar combo that you just dip in the carboy that has the little loaded trigger switch in the bottom that is the largest diameter. The next one I have looks about like a standard turkey baster. The next one I have is glass and much smaller in diameter. It would fit inside a wine bottle. With it you simple lower it in the wine. Put your finger over the top and lift it out. You then remove your finger to dispense the wine in your glass or test jar. You could easily do the same with a short piece of siphon/racking hose cut to a short length.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 18, 2009)

I use a turkey baster and a test jar / beaker. Both are for wine only. Sulfite them and you can pour the sample back into the jug.


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2009)

All above will work but, if you have alot of different size openings I would say the best is to either use tubbing or a racking cane.
just my .02 worth.


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

I also use a turkey baster - syringes would be good also....


----------



## ruggierm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I have another add on to this. I know it sounds stupid, but what does the membership feel is the best way to rack from gallon jugs to gallon jugs. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 18, 2009)

Not sure if I understand your question but, i use the cane and hose, put the full jug on the counter and the empty on a low stool. I recently got a cane clip to hold it in place and wonder how I ever did with out it! Rack slowly by controling the height difference between the two jugs. More difference the faster the wine will flow. Slow equals less sediment transfer.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 18, 2009)

There are 2 sizes for the autosiphon and the smaller one works for that. I use the small one for all my racking when not using the vacuum pump. 
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=4872


----------



## Nubz (Aug 18, 2009)

heh you can get little plastic syringes from a pharmacist

tell em you need one for your kids medicine and you lost the one you had


----------



## ruggierm1 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll try the good old racking cane and tube. I got spoiled only ever using the auto syphon, and didn't realize they made a smaller one. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BobF (Aug 20, 2009)

Nubz said:


> heh you can get little plastic syringes from a pharmacist
> 
> tell em you need one for your kids medicine and you lost the one you had



How big do they make syringes? I'm looking to fill a testing chimney for sg measurement. Seems like a syringe would make that an all day affair


----------



## smurfe (Aug 20, 2009)

I know they make at least a 60cc syringe which is pretty darn big. I see you live in Southern Missouri. You might look for an animal feed store for larger syringes. Many of them are actually owned by veterinarians. Don't worry if it isn't vet owned. Most will have them. I grew up in central Illinois and you couldn't throw a rock and not hit a feed store. I live in South Louisiana now where farming and livestock isn't anywhere near as prevalent and I have at least 5 feed stores and a Tractor Supply store (TSC) within a 10 mile radius. Look for a Rural King, TSC, Farm and Fleet to name a few I know they had up there.


----------



## BobF (Aug 20, 2009)

Great idea. There's a feed store about 2 miles from here  They have vet supplies too. I can't believe I didn't think of this.

Thanx


----------



## Nubz (Aug 20, 2009)

good idea smurfe
i just wasnt thinking that a feed store or pet/live stock related place
they definately would have decent sized ones


----------



## Beta_Grumm (Aug 21, 2009)

MadRiver, You sulfite the samples before you put it back in the fermentor? is this common? Wouldn't that mess with the fermentation process or are we talking about post fermentation?


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 22, 2009)

Beta_Grumm said:


> MadRiver, You sulfite the samples before you put it back in the fermentor? is this common? Wouldn't that mess with the fermentation process or are we talking about post fermentation?


I use a spray bottle and spray the sample holder (beaker) and the baster. I let them sit for 10 min or so and drain the excess solution off then pull the sample. Since all the equpiment that touches the wine is sterile it can be poured back into the must. I ment to say sulfite the equpiment, by keeping everything sterile you dont have any waste


----------



## Wade E (Aug 22, 2009)

Beta, once a fermentation is in progress sulfites will do very little to stop it unless you really dump a ton in to the point where you wouldnt even taste wine.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 22, 2009)

Using a sulfite solution I spray the inside of the beaker then the inside and outside of the baster and stick it in the top of the beaker. After 5 or 10 min I dump out the excess and leave it as shown for another 15' or 20' with a tiny bit of solution left inside. The baster bulb acts like a stopper and seals the gas inside.


----------



## BobF (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions/ideas. I'm using a baster until I find a piece of tubing to fit the syringe I found at the local feed & farm supply.

A whole dollar is what the syringe set me back. Another 20 cents for tubing and I'll be set.


----------

